# Lo scandalo Stonex One. Utenti lasciati soli pensano a class action



## admin (22 Gennaio 2016)

I grandi portali e forum di tecnologia hanno ignorato (e continuano ad ignorare) lo Stonex One, lo smartphone di Francesco Facchinetti e Stonex. Ma sui social e sul forum della stessa Stonex è possibile leggere tutta la rabbia di degli utenti/clienti che sono stati lasciati soli dall'azienda.

In rete è possibile trovare le seguenti informazioni: 

Sembra che il progetto Stonex sia praticamente già finito (anche grazie al fallimento di Amoi, azienda che produceva gli Stonex poi ribrandizzati da Facchinetti e Erba). La nuova versione del software, la 1,6, quella che secondo Facchinetti avrebbe dovuto risolvere tutti i problemi e bug, pare che non verrà mai rilasciata. Di conseguenza, coloro che hanno acquistato Stonex sono alle prese con un telefono pieno di bug ed inutilizzabile. Un fermacarte.

Sembra, tra l'altro, che gli utenti si stiano organizzando (anche sul forum della stessa Stonex) per una class action nei confronti dell'azienda. Gli utenti denunciano che, sul gruppo ufficiale Facebook, chi prova a fare domande legittime viene bannato da tutti i canali. E stanno nascendo siti e gruppi ( tra i quali, Tutele legali - Stonex One) per tutelarsi legalmente contro quella che molti definiscono "truffa".

La Stonex Camera, altro "gioiello" dell'azienda, non ha ancora nessuna app dedicata nonostante le numerose promesse di rilascio immediato.

Ora, Facchinetti ed Erba sono concentrati su CiaoIM che sarebbe nient'altro che un'app realizzata da JiveSoftware.


----------



## BB7 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Gli sta bene, volevate uno "Stone", vi ritrovate con un sasso ROTFL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2016)

Stay hungry, stay capitan uncino


----------



## Mou (22 Gennaio 2016)

Flop annunciato, rimango incredulo pensando a tutti quelli che ci sono cascati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Che ingrati...dopo le pizzate e i selfie adesso pure si lamentano..

Certo che se io compro un tablet prodotto da topo gigio non è per dire ma il sospetto che sia una baracca mi viene eh...


----------



## Tic (22 Gennaio 2016)

Ma con che coraggio compri una roba simile?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Gennaio 2016)

Gli sta bene, sia agli acquirenti che a quel pagliaccio


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Gennaio 2016)

che vergogna farsi fregare da Facchinetti


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2016)

Per una volta non mi metto dalla parte dei truffati: gli sta bene! Ma cosa cavolo gli ha detto la testa? Con che coraggio si sono fidati di questo ciarlatano?


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per una volta non mi metto dalla parte dei truffati: gli sta bene! Ma cosa cavolo gli ha detto la testa? Con che coraggio si sono fidati di questo ciarlatano?



Tutta gente che segue facchinetti e gli metti i like su fb,istangram,twitter ecc


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Gennaio 2016)

io mi domando e dico come si fa a comprare un pacco del genere  per carità, fan bene a essere incavolato per la truffa subita, ma se la sono ampiamente cercata


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2016)

Già che era pubblicizzato da Dj Francesco doveva essere indicativo riguardo il non acquisto.


----------

